# State Water out of Freeport this coming Friday



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm still exploring the State areas out of Freeport, and just got Rik Jacobsen's State book. Looking for someone to buddy boat Friday morning looking for snapper, or maybe going a little further out before trying for snapper.


----------



## creoletexan (Oct 11, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Friday may not work for me but in the future weather permitting I will buddy boat out with you.


----------

